# Fx6 filter strainer/pre-filter?



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

What do you use as a pre-filter on the fx5/6 strainer?
I've always been a fan of having a pre-filter on my intakes as it doesn't suck up for Nd food, but having a hard time with finding something for the fx6 strainer due to its size.

So what's easily serviceable that I can use for this strainer?

Since there's clips on the strainer, to split it open, would it be a bad idea to put a sponge in behind the strainer?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I was thinking of trying this for my eheim 2080:
https://www.aquariumcoop.com/collections/intake-sponges/products/large-intake-sponge


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

jobber said:


> I was thinking of trying this for my eheim 2080:
> https://www.aquariumcoop.com/collections/intake-sponges/products/large-intake-sponge


I'm kinda scared of going this way and removing the fx6 strainer completely, as the foam might get sucked in.
If only there was a strainer I can retrofit onto the fx6 strainer tubing...then put a sponge/foam like that on.... this is the type of sponge I use on my xp4 intake, as that strainer is much smaller in size/diameter.


----------

